# Vented Enclosure: Vent Orientation Vs. Driver Vs. Room.



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Simple question that I'm sure has a complex answer.

In a home. Tower speakers. Mid-bass is vented. Lets say the driver is facing towards you. Should the port be on the same "face" as the driver (ie, firing At you). 90 degrees? 180 degrees firing towards the wall? Firing at the ceiling? 265 degrees horizontal x 67 degrees vertical?

Is there a difference between a SUB woofer, and a Mid-bass vented enclosure port orientation?

Same question; replace vented with passive radiator.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i think the port or passive rad will work fine on either the front or back. my Infinity Alpha 50's have a nice 3" or so port in the front bottom. but my father has an old high end set of Klpisch(sp) speakers with a big ole passive rad on the back side. both sets sound great. 

i'll have to say that my Alpha's sound quite a bit better but i think thats just because they are much newer technology and i have a much better reciever/processor in my setup. the only pro to his speakers is the low end extension, but his has a much bigger woofer. he has an old nakamichi(sp) w/o an EQ or T/A or anything at all really. i have a couple year old Yamaha RX-V2500, that has the auto T/A and EQ and has all kinds of crossovers and stuff. a much better reciever with way more tuning options.


----------

